# Outta Here goes to Venice



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Just got home from four days of fishing. Had a great weather window going to Venice and picked up a wahoo and some jacks near the horseshoe rigs.










Weather was great for the trip, we hit it just right. Within hours of tying up at the dock it started to blow andbynight fall30 to 40 knot winds blew till morning.

Thursday and Friday we stayed close with nothing but one nice wahoo, lots of king mackerels and some jacks to show for it.










Saturday morning headed to the Green Canyon, got to the spot at one, immediately trolled up a couple yellowfins and then got the bite. Blue marlin on a dink ballyhoo and 100 lb flourocarbon leader. Couple jumps, and a lot of backing up got the leader in hand, few on the wire jumps and a released blue of about 275-300. Operator error on the camera so this is the only pics.



















Picked up a few more yf and some blackfins and started motoring north right after dark. Pulled up to a drill ship after midnight and all the blackfins you could want. Right at daylight pulled wahoo baits by a rig, four fish on and three landed biggest at 69 lbs. One more pass, one more 45 lb hoo and no more room in the box. 










Back to the dock before noon.










This is Bryan, he caught the largest wahoo and the blue marlin, his first. The water behind him is 44 degrees, he knows first hand how cold that is.










Great trip.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Good on ya..first Blue of the year...hope its a sign for a good marlin season


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Pretty work! Congrats


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Did 'yall catch that fish Saturday afternoon kinda late? We fished the Lump (on "Game On")till 1:00 then ran to Green Canyon and we saw another sportfish working a rig and then saw them pull off the rig for a good while like they were fighting a good fish, thought maybe it was you guys. Regardless, great catch. We ended up with a nice box of yellowfins(although they were all 30 to 50 lbs) and blackfins. Had a couple mystery bites we aren't sure of, possibly billfish. You never know in Jurrassic Park! Pretty work on the blue!


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

We caught it at the TLP Neptune about 2:30


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow great trip, nice work on the Blue and the Wahoo. Thanks for the report and pics.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *flyliner (3/9/2010)*We caught it at the TLP Neptune about 2:30


Thanks for the report and pictures! Awesome....glad you guys were rewarded for the trek out there.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Was it worth taking the plunge for the blue... to the angler? If it was, he's a keeper. Congrats on an early/first Blue.


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

He was definately a keeper, did a flip of the gunnel into the empty slip beside us. I told him offshore he caught his first blue marlin from the wrong port for this time of year, but he manned up. :clap:clap


----------



## Pair-a-Dice (Jan 20, 2009)

Where's Hopper? Did you feel like you were missing something out there without him?!


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job Pat! We definitely missed the Fishing report this year! Any word as to whether or not they're going to do it this year? How far did yall have to go to find some blue water? Congrats again!

Bob


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Saturday and Sunday, the days for this trip had pretty clear water and fairly warm near the lump (64 to 65 degrees), two days earlier it was green and 58 to 59. Where we fished was clear blue but not crazy blue and 66 degrees.

The show is coming back April 8 once again on Sunsports but with a new name, Florida Insider Fishing Report. We have a lot of the familiar faces and a few new faces. I will be doing the report once again for our area and welcome any input, photos, etc.

thanks


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

WOW great report that canyon sounds like Jurassic park. Awesome pics and report. Thanks


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

ENJOYED THE GREAT REPORT AND CONGRATS ON THE BLUE!!:clap LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS YEAR BEING A GREAT ONE.


----------

